# Cliffs Landing--Best Ever for Bass----6/8/11



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

Landing--Best Ever for Bass----6/8/11 
Got to Cliffs early this morning---nice---water coming in---Fish biting. They were on the bank---on the log---on the stump---just throw the Splatter Back Bandit and they would find it. A lot were small but put up a good fight. In the first +/- 100 Yds south of the launch i caught six bass. I then went to the mouth of ***** Lake---the Schooling Bass are still there---When they came to the top i would catch two/three and they would go down---but i knew they were still there---how to catch them---WORM---in +/- 18 feet of water fished slow they would bite--FunFun---and catching them with an Ultra Light and 6 Lb line--more Fun. Then went to a stretch of bank North of Cliffs that has a lot of Cypres Trees out in the water---Bass on Every tree----Today i caught +/- 30 Bass---A lot were small---If i had caught a couple more Good Quality Bass it would have been the Best Day i ever Had-----but it still was good.------Getting Hot---Home---Big Ice Tea------BT66 
FREE PICTURES AT-- 
http://gdomag.com 
http://basstracker66.multiply.com 
I watch Bill and Glenn and Sarah too 
NOTE-------NOTE-------NOTE--------NOTE---------NOTE--------NOTE------NOTE--------NOTE---------NOTE----- 
Today i am ending my Consecutive days of fishing---Mrs BT and i have to spend a lot of time in Miss for the next six weeks---while i will be fishing and posting i know i cant do it every day---its been fun---BT66 


-------NOTE-----Note------NOTE------Note-------NOTE-------Note---------------------------------- 
Today is the Eighteenth Consecutive day that i have been Fishing. I am going to see how many days i can fish before i miss a day.-----Also see if i can catch a fish on every day (not necessarly every trip ) i may go more than one time a day----also the number +/- of fish i catch.... 
5/22/11 Day 1---Wolf Creek ------ 1 Fish 
5/23/11 Day 2---Fish R.R. ------+/- 15 Fish 
5/24/11 Day 3---Wolf Creek ------- 2 Fish 
5/25/11 Day 4---ICW-Bon S B-+/- 20Fish 
5/26/11 Day 5---Wolf Creek-------- 2 Fish 
5/27/11 Day 6---Bon Secour----+/- 6 Fish 
5/28/11 Day 7---Sandy Creek-------2 Fish 
5/29/11 Day 8---Little Lagpoon--+/- 7 Fish 
5/30/11 Day 9---Shell Bank---+/- -15 Fish 
5/31/11 Day 10- Stiggins Lake-+/--20 Fish---Best Freshwater Trip. 
6/01/11 Day 11--FF Reef-------+/- --7 Fish 
6/02/11 Day 12--Wolf Bay------------4 Fish 
6/03/11 Day 13--Little Lagoon--------7 Fish---Best Trip for Quality Fish. 
6/04/11 Day 14--Wolf Creek---------1 Fish 
6/05/11 Day 15--Wolf Creek---------1 Fish 
6/06/11 Day 16--Cliffs Landing-+/- 30Fish----Second Best Freshwater Trip 
6/07/11 Day 17--Graham Bayou----2 Fish 
6/08/11 Day 18--Cliffs Landing-+/- 30Fish----Best Freshwater Trip----Maybe Best Ever. 
I think it will be fun--------------------------------------------------


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

thats pretty cool,if i made a log that's kinda what my fishing schedule would look like, thanx great idea:thumbsup:


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

WOW! must be nice. you must not have to work for a living.:notworthy: or you are single...


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

i fish for a living:thumbsup: and i date a massage therapist/model that loves fishing and guns


----------



## Doomsday (Jun 30, 2010)

CatHunter said:


> i fish for a living:thumbsup: and i date a massage therapist/model that loves fishing and guns


You are the luckiest man in the world...:thumbup:


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Doomsday said:


> You are the luckiest man in the world...:thumbup:


I agree!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:

Nice log Basstracker!


----------

